# Isolated Farm in SE Minnesota.



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

My neighbor (1 mile dwn a gravel) has probably the most isolated farm i've ever seen for sale. its a unique place in an isolated valley surrounded by woods and corn fields. the place in the Fall is spectatular with all the foilage! unfortunately,
he died and his son is selling the place. it has good soil, as he had a great garden place, but he mainly had horses. the house isnt very big (i think just two bedroom) but the back deck is awesome. brand new too! my DW says it only has 10 acres included, but i thought it was more like 15? there is a nice barn also. anyway, i think they just want about 100k. you can call 815-762-2385 for info. i think the son lives in Chicago, but another one is local. this place is about 10 miles north of Spring Grove, MN. nice little community. make sure you have a good plow truck if you stay through the winter


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

ps
if your into hunting this place has deer galore and all manner of wildlife!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Spring Grove is where I got my Ural Motorycle from. Its nice country down there. Lots of horses. I have friends that own and show Mules and donkeys. 

Your neighbor has some nice looking ponys =) I bet he had a happy life. Its an awesome feeling having a draft or 2 in the barn


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

Barn Yarns said:


> Spring Grove is where I got my Ural Motorycle from. Its nice country down there. Lots of horses. I have friends that own and show Mules and donkeys.
> 
> Your neighbor has some nice looking ponys =) I bet he had a happy life. Its an awesome feeling having a draft or 2 in the barn


yes, he loved that place and he loved his horses...but these are his sons  btw, i know its hard to imagine but this place is nothing but GREEN in the late Spring and Summer!


----------

